# Look at how freaking SNAZZY these kennels are



## Indigo Bully Connection

Contact Us

I think I'm in love... I want 8 of these bad boys... they're so expensive that they don't publicly advertise their pricing.


----------



## angelbaby

I seen this the other day , I love those kennels really nice


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Those are really really nice.Beats the crap out of our ol' school chainlink setup with a tarp on top LOL Did you get a quote on price?


----------



## KMdogs

I dont know if those wheels for easy moving are optional or what but seems to me it wouldn't be very secure, meaning if you have a dog that digs it wouldn't take long for a determined dog to dig through and get out, especially with a gap already present. 

Other than that seems nice, probably over priced though as most kits like that are.


----------



## ames

WOW, those look great especially the add ons and water mister lol. Yeah I would need to get the roll bar thing, Mel would totally dig out of there....


----------



## cEElint

this is a nice kennel setup


----------



## ames

See I like the dirt and grass under their paws. I would think it would be softer if they have to spend time out there, no? and move it around when the grass gets worn you can re-locate to more grass. But then you can wash them out easier... jeesh so many decisions lol


----------



## angelbaby

as long as they dont dig ames lol some could escape pretty easy out of those. Ceelints posts are probably more practical but those fancy ones are nice to look at, I want the boyfriend to figure out how to make those nice ones lol wouldnt be such an eye sore as the chainlink ones we have


----------



## ames

right!!! I always though chicken wire would be good for the diggers, but then you cant move it around to keep the grass alive, lol. Sometimes I don't think Mel would want to be outside by himself, he ALWAYS follows me in, even if other people are outside, lol. Always feel bad when they are lined up like prison cells but they seem more practical


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

These are very nice kennels but depending on where you live that top is gonna rot for sure.Could get costly replacing tops all the time.Dont get me wrong those are very nice kennels but you can get the same just as good if not better made for much cheaper then these at any Tractor Supply Company and build you a roof that would last much longer for much cheaper i will have to take a few pics of my set-ups and post em up i just wish i could have my dogs on grass or dirt instead of concrete but my set up is inside because of my surroundings


----------



## angelbaby

I was thinking the same, would be nice if the roofs were metal or something I just love the look , wonder how they hold up to snow? lol


----------



## Boogieman

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Those are really really nice.Beats the crap out of our ol' school chainlink setup with a tarp on top LOL Did you get a quote on price?


IDK I'm pretty pleased with my chain link set ups. I bet I could put 5 or more of these up for the price of one of those over priced things LOL. Never had a dog get out yet. 

http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/37011-my-outdoor-set-up.html#post439067


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I dig your set up boogieman... I have a similar set up to the one posted previously... I would love to see what you have goin on out there in Area 51. I prefer mine on concrete not because I'm limited to it but because I prefer it. I like the concrete because I can scrub the crap out of it and know it's 100 percent disinfected. I had a set back in the expansion of my kennel set up recently because my air conditioner took a crap on me in the house. Almost 5gs later I'm back at square one putting my kennels together. I'm tossing the idea back and forth on whether or not to take cinder blocks all the way up the back of the kennels and between the runs approximately 5 feet in and attaching the panels to it so I could have small isolation areas if need be. I have still yet to decide also on my drainage system. formed into the concrete foundation itself or should i insert actual drains that would go out the back of the set up into a "main" trough down into a grey water system.


----------



## Boogieman

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I dig your set up boogieman... I have a similar set up to the one posted previously... I would love to see what you have goin on out there in Area 51. I prefer mine on concrete not because I'm limited to it but because I prefer it. I like the concrete because I can scrub the crap out of it and know it's 100 percent disinfected. I had a set back in the expansion of my kennel set up recently because my air conditioner took a crap on me in the house. Almost 5gs later I'm back at square one putting my kennels together. I'm tossing the idea back and forth on whether or not to take cinder blocks all the way up the back of the kennels and between the runs approximately 5 feet in and attaching the panels to it so I could have small isolation areas if need be. I have still yet to decide also on my drainage system. formed into the concrete foundation itself or should i insert actual drains that would go out the back of the set up into a "main" trough down into a grey water system.


If/when I get moved and build what I want to build I am making indoor/outdoor kennels and will use the cinder blocks to make the inside part. There will be an individual drain in each one. I like the concrete too for the reason you do (cleaning). I think it's hard on them though to stay on it 24 hrs. I will also have dog beds that are up off the ground on the indoor part. I hope this actually becomes reality one day instead of just a dream


----------

